# hindi nagkakaintindihan



## mccutchj

Could anybody please help me with a translation?

"and spanish at an filipino hindi nagkakaintindihan"

Thanks!


----------



## tanzhang

...and a spanish and a filipino cannot understand each other.

or ... are not understanding each(one) other... hindi nagkakaintindihan.

(^_^)


----------



## mccutchj

Thank you!


----------

